# Hilfe dringend bei Email-Server unter Linux Debian !



## Symbiontx (4. April 2005)

Email Server "Postfix" auf dem Betriebssystem Debian "Sarge" aufsetzten. Courier für POP3, Panada Antivirus als Virenschutz & Spamassasin

Momentan funktioniert mein Courier und ich kann auch Mails verschicken und über POP3 abholen, mein derzeitiges Problem besteht aus folgendem:

1. Implementierung von SQL in Courier... ich möchte in Zukunft keine Homeverzeichnisse mehr haben und die Benutzerauthentifizierung soll über eine SQL Datenbank laufen ?

2. Wie muss die Verzeichnisstruktur aussehen wo die Mails zukünftig abgelegt werden ? Denn es wird ja keine Benutzer/Homelaufwerke mehr geben wo momentan meine Maildir ist.

3. Wie konfiguriere ich meine Datenbank, was muss alles drinne stehen ? 

Habe Apache mal installiert und PHPadmin aber bisher habe ich nicht rausgefunden wie dies funktioniert. Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## won_gak (4. April 2005)

http://www.debianforum.de/forum/ 
http://www.debianhowto.de


----------

